# Eric Johnson and Joe Satriani live



## Shawn (Feb 28, 2006)

at the Berklee Performance Center in Boston, Ma 
Friday April 14th, 2006

I live like an hour and a half drive so I am definately going. 

Anybody else?

Eric Johnson is great live. I can't wait to see Joe Satriani live.

here are EJ's shows ~
March:
31/Fri. - Fender 60th Anniversary - Tempe, AZ - Buy Tickets

April:
*April dates are the Super Colossal Tour: Joe Satriani with Eric Johnson *
1/Sat - Ogden Theatre - Denver, CO
2/Sun - Uptown Theater - Kansas City, MO
3/Mon - Orpheum Theatre - Omaha, NE
5/Wed - House Of Blues - Chicago, IL - Buy Tickets
6/Thu - House Of Blues - Chicago, IL - Buy Tickets
7/Fri - Palace Theater - Greensburg, PA - Buy Tickets
8/Sat - The Aoura - Cleveland, OH
9/Sun - State Theater - Detroit, MI
10/Mon - Center For The Arts - Buffalo, NY - Buy Tickets
12Wed - Massey Hall - Toronto, ONT
13/Thu - Nokia Theater - New York, NY - Buy Tickets
14/Fri - Berklee Performance Center - Boston, MA - Buy Tickets
15/Sat - Metropolis - Montreal, QC
17/Mon - Rams Head Live - Baltimore, MD
18/Tue - Starland Ballroom - Sayreville, NJ - Buy Tickets
19/Wed - Tower Theatre - Upper Darby, PA
22/Sat - Mizner Park Amphitheater - Boca Raton, FL - Buy Tickets
24/Mon - Tampa Bay Performing Arts Center - Tampa, FL
26/Wed - House of Blues - New Orleans, LA
27/Thu - Nokia Theater - Grand Prairie, TX
28/Fri - Paramount Theater - Austin, TX
29/Sat - Cynthia Woods Mitchell Pavilion - Houston, TX - Buy Tickets

June:
22nd/Thu - Alfa Theater - Sao Paulo, Brazil
23rd/Fri - Cemforpe Theater - Sao Paulo, Brazil 


I am so excited.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never seen him before (EJ). I might check him out if I can get a sunday night off. 

Thanks.


----------



## nyck (Feb 28, 2006)

:O


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2006)

i've wanted to see Satriani for YEARS now. i've seen EJ already, and Vai twice. i think it's time i saw _the man_.

...however, i already have a concert sunday night, that i have tix for (Gogol Bordello, also in Detroit). maybe i'll try and swing the Cleveland show.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2006)

Really, Leon? Where and when did you see EJ? I never knew that. I agree that it is time to see Satch. That is exactly how I feel. I owe it to him to go see him live as he has influenced me alot.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2006)

i saw him at Bogarts, in Cincinnati, a couple years ago. man, the volume at that show was LOUD! he played louder than Gwar! 

but, i've been wanting to see Satriani since i got into him back in 1999. it is time....


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn it! No DC/VA date. I may have to drive to Baltimore...


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 1, 2006)

Shawn said:


> at the Berklee Performance Center in Boston, Ma
> Friday April 14th, 2006
> 
> I live like an hour and a half drive so I am definately going.
> ...


So are these dates for both Eric and Joe...if so I'm going to Montreal on Saturday!

Fuck I just noticed that Dream Theater is playing there on March 23rd but it's sold out...


----------



## Drew (Mar 1, 2006)

Berklee's actually a rather small venue... Which is kinda a plus, IMO.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2006)

Drew, I have never stepped foot in that venue but I am excited, I have been there but never been inside. It's going to be cool. Tickets were'nt bad at all!


----------



## noodles (Mar 1, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Damn it! No DC/VA date. I may have to drive to Baltimore...



On a Monday no less..


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2006)

You guys could drive to Baltimore anyhow can't you?

I wish they would come to Portland, Maine or something but I dont mind driving to Boston at all.


----------



## jaydik (Mar 1, 2006)

I am going to see them at the Nokia Theater in Time's Square. I've seen Vai twice, but never seen either of the others. Should be pretty kick ass.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2006)

jaydik said:


> Should be pretty kick ass.



 Imagine both on stage at the same time. 

Cool, that you're goin' to the NY show.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll be at the Boston show. My friend actually convinced to me pay for the $250 ticket which includes the whole meet and greet thing too. The price of this ticket is insane but It should be cool. I'm looking forward to seeing Eric too. I saw him in the 90's and he was great live.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Damn it! No DC/VA date. I may have to drive to Baltimore...



Baltimore isn't all that bad of a drive. Besides there are people who drive all the way from PA and WV to come to Jaxx.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 6, 2006)

YYZ2112 said:


> I'll be at the Boston show. My friend actually convinced to me pay for the $250 ticket which includes the whole meet and greet thing too. The price of this ticket is insane but It should be cool. I'm looking forward to seeing Eric too. I saw him in the 90's and he was great live.


Cool. Maybe I'll see you there, Pete, who knows?


----------



## Shawn (Mar 7, 2006)

Anybody else here from New England going to the Boston show?


----------



## Shawn (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, today is the day! I will be leaving in 1 hour to Boston to see Satch and EJ, I will leave a good review on the show when I get back. 

Anyone from Boston that is going should recognize me, if you're there, I see ya!


----------



## Nik (Apr 14, 2006)

I am really pissed off-the concert where I live is 2 days before the AP calc exam I am taking, and 4 days before finals, and also most of my friends who like Joe are out of town that week


----------



## Leon (Apr 14, 2006)

i haven't yet reviewed the show in Detroit... i think my brain is still processing my pilgrimage.


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2006)

joe's a dick, he never comes to SEATTLE     



AND, the one time he was up here at an American Music, all he did was sign CD's, WHY!? Not just that, but I couldn't go, because I fucked my middle finger over and had to go to the doctor asap.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 15, 2006)

Well, we got to the show on time but kinda went north towards Malden, Everett but figured it out in no time that we are heading away from the city so it's time to turn around and go back into the city, parked at the Prudential building and went to the show.

Berklee College is a very nice place and there are tons of people in that area, there's alot of happening things going on and alot of nice girls. I gotta move to Boston 

*Eric Johnson*

What a disappointment.  his setlist wasn't what I was expecting, he had very little time to do the best songs he could've done but instead played the worst set that he could ever play. Definately a hell of alot better the first time I saw him last year. Good news though, he did *Cliffs Of Dover* with the long intro even, that was fucking awesome!  also, he did Hendrix's Love Or Confusion which I thought was cool. He had his Fiesta Red Strat. Great performance, bad setlist.

*Joe Satriani dominated!*

Impressive performance by Satch last night, words cannot describe how phenomenal he was, didn't miss one note and did 2 encores and he used a white JS, JS 1200, Chromeboy and his Super Colossal JS, no JS 7  Fantastic setlist though!

He opened with Flying In A Blue Dream, he did Mystical Potato Head Groove Thing as well off of FIABD, off Surfing, he did alot of songs! Ice 9, Always With You, Always With Me, Satch Boogie, Circles and of course Surfing With The Alien which his last song in the first encore, he did the Extremist, Cool #9, alot of his new stuff as well, Super Colossal, One Robot's Dream and Meaning Of Love. No songs off Crystal Planet  He also did Crowd Chant when he came back on stage and then ended with Summer Song. Unfuckingbelievable, Joe is my hero. 

Great show and it was worth the trip. The show ended at 11pm and I got home at 1:30. It was good night.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 16, 2006)

It's been too long since my last post..... 

It was an awesome show! 2nd row and having both Joe & Eric 8-feet away from me was probably a once in a life time event. I have to agree with you shawn that Eric's setlist was awful beyond what words can words can decribe. I was happy to hear Trademark at least.... Awesome song! 

As for Joe, what can I say? Great set and everything sounded perfect. The JSX amps really did a great job capturing the classic tones from the past. He did play quite a few new songs, but the new album has been growing on me lately, so I guess that's not a bad thing. 

My friend and I paid for the backstage meet and greet thing. It was pretty cool to meet Joe and have a couple pictures taken with him. I'm not sure it was worth the price of the ticket, but 2nd row made up for that amount. 

I'm still recovering from my weekend in Boston, so I'm going to end this here and go take some advil.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2006)

Satch most definitely blew EJ out of the water. i kinda wanted to see a jam, but it was still one of the greatest concerts i've ever been too, even though i was on the second balcony, about 200~300 feet away


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm just sorry I wasn't in town for this, or I'd have met you guys for a beer or two before the show (one of ym favorite bars is within spitting distance of the Berklee theater - Bukowski's, it's the little place with the "Dead Author's Club" neon sign in the window.)

Anyway company's here, so I'm off.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 16, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, Eric Johnson was fantastic, Trademark was much better when I saw him last year, Pete. SRV wasn't as good this time, his new stuff off Bloom is what was a downer for me. Somebody yelled High Landrons, that would've been awesome if he did that.

Drew, I walked right by that place, there were alot of people there, looked like a happening place.


----------



## joeydego (Apr 18, 2006)

gonna check out the show tonight in NJ. Satch rocks!


----------



## Drew (Apr 18, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Drew, I walked right by that place, there were alot of people there, looked like a happening place.



It's a dive, Shawn, but it's the RIGHT sort of dive. 

The Pour House, right up the street, is pretty cool too, and serves up 20oz beers.


----------

